#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-17
<ghis> : D
<ghis> hola fishNight
<sharkNight> Holas
<sharkNight> estas ghis ?
<sharkNight> tas
<ghis> sip
<onlyneat> hi
<Ddiods1> Buenas...
<Ddiods1> hay! creo q estoy solito..
<r0lly> olazz
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<Ddiods> hay estoy solo :(
<brillantejcoh> las r0lly
<r0lly> olas brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> r0lly, que haciendo
<r0lly> oe aki tratando de instalr una cosas..
<r0lly> bye a todos
<IvanKill> Hola me pueden ayudar con un problema de baja resolucion en ubuntu 8?
<xxxchinoxxx> buenos dias
<xxxchinoxxx> a todos
<xxxchinoxxx> una pregunta alguno de ustedes a probado el server ubuntu 8.1
<xxxchinoxxx> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xxxchinoxxx> estan por ahi
 * rnYp_ saluda
<xander21c> Hola
<r0lly> olazz.
<r0lly> xD!!!
<xander21c> hola r0lly
<r0lly> hola xander...
<r0lly> oe
<r0lly> vas ir hoi dia a la conferencia...
<r0lly> de richard
<xander21c> no creo, se me esta complicando el dia
<r0lly> azhia
<r0lly> mañana tambien hay una conferencia de el en san marcos
<r0lly> en la facultad de ing. sistemas creo!!
<xander21c> asi es
<r0lly> xD!!!
<r0lly> un toke ya regreso..
<xander21c> xxxchinoxxx: q necesitas saber de server 8.10
<Juanpe> P3L|C4N0: tas_
<Juanpe> ?
<P3L|C4N0> o/ Juanpe, hola dime
<Juanpe> tu eres de ilo no?
<P3L|C4N0> Juanpe, efectivamente
<Juanpe> asha
<Juanpe> yo de aqui mas tarzan toy viajando para alla
<P3L|C4N0> Juanpe, desde el norte verdad? (con tal que no te quedes sin raya) todo está bien ;)
<xxxchinoxxx> holAA
<xxxchinoxxx> XANDER ESTAS POR AHI
<Juanpe> P3L|C4N0: si
 * Juanpe ya viajo 12 horas desde chiclayo ahora le esperan 18 hasta ilo
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<Juanpe> con 30 horas de viaje facil llego sin raya
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<xander21c> xxxchinoxxx: si
<P3L|C4N0> eso no es nada, intenta las rutas de la sierra
<xxxchinoxxx> alguna vez haz realizado un servidor de correo con ubuntu 8.1
<xxxchinoxxx> ubuntu server 8.1
<xxxchinoxxx> y con postfix
<Juanpe> P3L|C4N0: he viajado varias veces a caxamarca, eso cuenta?
<Juanpe> esa vaina parecia montaña rusa
<P3L|C4N0> he viajado a lo que considero el departamento mas accidentado
<P3L|C4N0> Apurimac
<P3L|C4N0> xxxchinoxxx, hay buenos tutos en internet
<Juanpe> P3L|C4N0: asu ahi todavia no llego
<P3L|C4N0> según Antonio Raimondi Apurimac, se parece a un papel arrugado, imaginate el resto :P
<xander21c> xxxchinoxxx: no lo he hecho , pero chequea la info aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/index.htmlc
<P3L|C4N0> Juanpe,  y aquí es desierto
<xxxchinoxxx> gracias xander
<xxxchinoxxx> no abre el link
<Juanpe> asu
<xxxchinoxxx> ya ta le quite la ultima c del link
<xander21c> nxvl: tas en tu casa?
<nxvl> xander21c: depende
<xander21c> provecho con los manifestantes q van la PCM
<nxvl> la CSM
<xander21c> r0lly: tu vas a lo se stallman?
<nxvl> ir y stallman?
<nxvl> regreso a lima?
<nxvl>  /o\
<r0lly> xander io si voi a ir a stallman
<xander21c> nxvl: nunca se fue
<nxvl> xander21c: no se iba a chimbote?
<nxvl> o a trijullo perdon
<nxvl> trujillo
<xander21c> ni idea
<r0lly> mañana en la tarde se ira supongo...
<xander21c> nxvl: capaz tiene el poder de volar o algo asi
<nxvl> usando propulsion a pesunha
<nxvl> :P
<xander21c> tiene una pinta de Santa Claus cuando puso sus lentes
<r0lly> xD!!!
<r0lly> k siii
 * xander21c hates outlook
<nxvl> xander21c: y ahora xq se quejan en la PCM?
<xander21c> ni idea,
<xander21c> nxvl: recuerda q es el pais de los reclamos y de las promesas no cumplidas
<xander21c> y si a eso le sumas el APEC,
<xander21c> medio sospechoso el tema de los reclamos, esperar todo el año solo para reclamar en estas fechas?
<xander21c> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<xander21c> Ddiods: holas
<Ddiods> que tal? como estas?
<r0lly> bye... a todos...
<r0lly> xD!!!
<Newcomer-utpinux> Saludos
<Newcomer-utpinux> el dia sabado se realizara la primera linux lan party
<Newcomer-utpinux> en lima
<xander21c> Newcomer-utpinux: ya lo puse en la web: www.ubuntu-pe.org
<Newcomer-utpinux> excelso
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-18
<Newcomer> Buenas, para los que no han planificado algun viaje, este sabado se esta organizando la primer lan party sobre LINUX, aqui el volante http://newcomer.utpinux.org/files/fuentes/ILanPartyLima.jpg
<xander21c> Newcomer: como va el Lan Party?
<Newcomer> bien
<alemcito> Holas
<manchiny> www.cascanolahack.org
<manchiny> aqui hay alguien?
<xander21c1> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-19
<LeMartin> tengo una pregunta: por que tengo que abrir puertos  en mi router para que funcionen ciertas cosas como la transferencia de archivos o la videocam del aMSN y en windows con el messenger no es necesario
<LeMartin> me la hizo mi hermano.. y no supe que contestar
<brillantejcoh> LeMartin, yo no tengo hacer eso :P
<LeMartin> sino
<LeMartin> que hces?
<LeMartin> nada?
<LeMartin> out the box funciona la transferencia y la videocamara en aMSN?
<brillantejcoh> LeMartin, transparente todo
<LeMartin> explicame... sin ninugna configuracion adicional?
<brillantejcoh> sin naa LeMartin
<brillantejcoh> q PSI tienes
<brillantejcoh> ?
<LeMartin> speedy
<brillantejcoh> = yo
<lorett> Holas
<xxxchinoxxx> buenos dias a todos
<xxxchinoxxx> uns pregunta alguien sabe como se puee conectar wine desde ubuntu a sql server
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Juanpe: en q lugar del peru estas ahora?
<Juanpe> xander21c: ahora estoy en Ilo
<Juanpe> voy a estar por 2 semanas
<Juanpe> haciendo un levantamiento de moqueguanas :P
<xander21c> :)
<Juanpe> hehe
<Juanpe> regreso la primera semana de diciembre
<Juanpe> la ave guanera se fue a jaranear a moquegua y me dejo aqui con la chamba :p
<visitante> hola
<CAP2312> olaz
<xander21c> plop
<r0lly> olazz...
<FREDYBUNTU> OLA
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-20
<Newcomer> Saludos
<Newcomer> a todos los q no se han ido de viaje
<Newcomer> y a los trabajan en feriado :S
<Ddiods> Buenas
<cslacker__> hola
<cslacker__> alguien
<cslacker__> por aqui
<cslacker__> hola
<cslacker__> una consulta
<cslacker__> necesito transmitir en tiempo real las ponencias de un auditorio, hacia otro auditorio contiguo
<cslacker__> me podrian dar el dato de alguna empresa o amigo etc, que pueda ofrecer este servicio
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<hpm> hola, no hay nadie?
<hpm> bueno, chau
<Burzredion> holas, alguno de UDs  programa en python a nivel gráfico?
<fruc> hola
<fruc> alguien puede ayudarme
<fruc> no se como hacer correr el 3gen linux
<fruc> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fruc> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fruc> buaaaaa
<fruc> nadie quiere ayudarme
<fruc> help my
<fruc> hola
<fruc> hola
<fruc> hola
<fruc> hola
<fruc> BUENo
<fruc> espero que me ayuden
<fruc> como hacer funcionar el 3G en linux
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-21
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<ali77> hola?
<ali77> OoO
<ali77> hola?
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-22
<mib_09o13d> hola a todos
<mib_09o13d> alguno de uds quisiera que me confirme si el evento de lan party para mañana va ser de amanecida si no a que hora va ser
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> cuanta gente
<Ddiods> Buenas
<atusol> las Ddiods
<Ddiods> Hola ausol.. q tal?
<atusol> hola Ddiods , aqui pos navegando en la red y tu, que haciendo?
<Ddiods> acabo de leer mi correo.. ahora me toca trabajar.. a programar un poquito
<atusol> Ddiods: de donde eres?
<Ddiods> Lima, Peru
<Ddiods> y tu?
<atusol> de tumbes Ddiods
<atusol> :)
<Ddiods> asu.. un poquito lejos.. jeje
<brillantejcoh> :P
<Ddiods> plop! jeje
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods: q LP manejas
<Ddiods> Lenguaje de Programación? PHP, HTML, ASP, algo de flash y estoy queriendo aprender Python
<brillantejcoh> que tal con los efectos flas las movies
<brillantejcoh> que tal con los efectos flash las movies
<brillantejcoh> Ddiods:
<Ddiods> dime
<brillantejcoh> que tal con los efectos flash las movies
<Ddiods> mmm mas o menos, no he tenido tiempo de meterme mucho.. solo algunas transiciones, transformaciones, transparencias.. eso es todo por ahora
<Rickmaster> hola
<Rickmaster> amigos hay alguien en linea
<dremyn> hola una consulta...para recuperar mi contraseña...de ubuntu peru....supuestamente pong mi usuario....y ame lo manda a un correo...que no se cual es....porque pongo mis correos y no me los reconoce
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
<dantrix> las
<GNU-Linux> Hola
<GNU-Linux> dantrix:
<dantrix> hola GNU-Linux
<dantrix> ese nick?
<dantrix> se durmio
<Genelyk> Hi
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> tiempo q no entro por el canal
<dantrix> y como puedes entrar por el canal... de agua?
<Genelyk> asi como romulo, como una rata :D
<dantrix> Genelyk, puedes decargar el video y luego extraes el audio con vlc
<Genelyk> eso ya lose
<Genelyk> yo tengo un problema bien feio
<dantrix> cual?
<Genelyk> como un usb me queda chico
<Genelyk> una memoria usb de 4 gb
<Genelyk> paro con mi disco duro :D con xubuntu
<dantrix> jejejeç
<dantrix> pero cual es elproblema
<Genelyk> el problema es lo sigueinte , cada vez q cambio el disco de makina
<Genelyk>  no me detecta la tarjeta de red
<dantrix> pero xq estas cambiando de discos?
<dantrix> ppor lo del USB, pero tanto bajas de multemidia?
<Genelyk> un moimento
<dantrix> nxvl, que novedades con ubuntu
<genelyk> si pos
<genelyk> ademas solo solo videos
<genelyk> esparte deun demo para qvean mi xubuntu
<dantrix> mira puedes usar vlc
<dantrix> para extraer el audio a los videos
<dantrix> me quito
<genelyk> -.-
<dantrix> suerte con tu problema
<genelyk> uso el ffmpe
<genelyk> -.-
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-23
<GNU-Linux> #ubuntu-es
<xxxchinoxxx> buenos dias a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-17
<dantrix> holas motus
<dantrix> que novedades con ubuntu
 * dantrix al toilet
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, en el DUS
<RoAkSoAx> DUS
<RoAkSoAx> UDS*
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: who is DUS?
<RoAkSoAx> s/DUS/UDS
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> yo tomo y RoAkSoAx es el q tiene rezaka
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahahaaaaa nada.. solo sueno
<alemcito> asu a los años k entro por aca
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-21
<c0re> irc.freenode.ne
<Anti> xD!
<Anti> http://www.peru.gob.pe/
<Anti> xD!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-23
<albatros> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-24
<ojdaniel> hola
<ojdaniel> hay alguien ??
<ojdaniel> hola ?
<ojdaniel> alquien que me informe con que programa puedo capturar la tv ?
<ojdaniel> gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-26
<kablin> holap alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema en el synaptic
<kablin> alguien que pueda ayuadar con el proma que tengo
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-27
<icuadroso> hola
<icuadroso> hola me pueden ayudar}
<icuadroso> hola me pueden ayudar}
<icuadroso_> hola me puedes ayudar ?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-21
<Aletugatitasexy> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-22
<johnc> buen dia
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-22
<Guest59874> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-24
<HenrySupport> buenas una consulta quiero instalar el ubuntu 12.04  pero antes me gustaria probarlo al cargar mepide un usuario y unaa contraseña me gustaria que me la brinden gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-25
<HenrySupport> cual es el usuario y contraseña para probar el ubuntu
<SaMe> neh me logueee dos veces
<SaMe> :S
<henryterrier> buenas queria consultar en la tarde probe ubuntu 12-04 desde el cd de instalacion y la maquina me corrio algo lenta que me recomiendan que instale otra version mis propiedades de sistema pentium 4 1.3 intel y memoria 512 con 32mb nvidia
<henry_> buenas estimados quisiera consultar lo siguiente estoy probando el ubuntu 10.04 pero el detalle esta en que no me corre el open office 3.2 a comparacion en l version 12.04 si me abrio el office algo lento pero me abrio lo malo q la 12.04 me consume mas recursos que esta alguna solucion
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-21
<Marcos4> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-19
<ji_> alooo
<ji_> Alguien por aqui?
<ji_> Ayuda
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-20
<krathoslinux13> una pregunta quien ya ha aprobado la version 14.10 de ubuntu
